# White GTO



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I saw a pic of a white GTO with custom exhaust once. Anybody got a pic of it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

criminally_sane said:


> I saw a pic of a white GTO with custom exhaust once. Anybody got a pic of it.


I have seen one too. I have this one on my pc, but probably not the one you are looking for.










Did you ever get your spoiler? I just saw a post from someone over the weekend that had a YJ spoiler for $20.

Russ


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

There is a white GTO for sale on ls1gto. It looks as if they should have made white a stock color.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AA GTO SP said:


> There is a white GTO for sale on ls1gto. It looks as if they should have made white a stock color.


:agree 
Would have loved to see white available from the factory.
They could have called the color, "Snow Blind" or "White Out."

Russ


----------



## PIL SUNG! (Jun 7, 2007)

AA GTO SP said:


> There is a white GTO for sale on ls1gto.  It looks as if they should have made white a stock color.


:agree I think a stock white would look awesome (would have been my second choice if black wasn't available) I also like the rims in the pic!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

PIL SUNG! said:


> I also like the rims in the pic!



In case you didn't know, those rims are Monaro VZ rims, 8 x 18 and are available from JHP. 

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-wheels.php

I saw a Cosmo Purple with those wheels, chromed, at a show this summer. Very Sweet!

Russ


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Love the white, can't go wrong...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Car looks tits white.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

*nice*

ya that looks sweet as hell!!!!!!! :cheers :cheers arty:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Not a fan of white any car... but I'd say that's what the Doctor ordered if ya live where the sun always shines bright and hot!!!


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> I have seen one too. I have this one on my pc, but probably not the one you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I got used to it without it. I had to repair my trans and just got sidetracked. Hook me p with the info for that spoiler if you get a chance.
Later.


----------



## RixsGTO (Aug 22, 2008)

bringing up this old thread... is this the pic wanted by OP?











here is my white gto btw.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw this GTO in person, beautiful white, nicely done. Here is some more pics of Rix's GTO I took at that meet.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Reminds Me Of The Schwinn Cotton Picker....love It.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Not much into pure white cars. However the GTO looks sick. Those wheels look great too. Nice pic.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

man the white looks good. wow.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

I was so disappointed when I found out they didn't make any GTOs in white, it was the color I wanted the most. It looks even better than I thought it would.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Rixs- Your car looks sweet, especially the rear end with the middle of the trunk left black. Nice car


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Was this a custom order? I saw a white one for sale in Ok (I think) a while back. A guy bought one and owned his own body shop so he painted it himself. I like them.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I have nothing against white GTOs, but in general, I really am not a fan of white cars. I just don't see what the big fascination is with white GTOs?

usually, whenever someone wants a cheap paintjob, or wants to hide bad bodywork, they get their car painted "collision white", so when I see a white car that's all I can think of

I suppose if it was some exotic white, that would be different


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I have nothing against white GTOs, but in general, I really am not a fan of white cars. I just don't see what the big fascination is with white GTOs?
> 
> usually, whenever someone wants a cheap paintjob, or wants to hide bad bodywork, they get their car painted "collision white", so when I see a white car that's all I can think of
> 
> I suppose if it was some exotic white, that would be different


 Well, when you put it that way, the body line on the bumper right below the right tail light does look a little off.


----------

